
Stop Believing in Free Shipping - MEGMAIL
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/01/the-myth-of-free-shipping/603031/
======
pwg
> Paying for shipping is a two-for-one pain deal: Not only are you confronted
> with the actual cost of your convenience, but you’re being asked to pay
> “extra” for a store to fork over items you’re already laying out for.

There's also one other effect here that the author of the article overlooked.
For a very long time, 'shipping' was often termed 'shipping & handling', and
one would order some item that cost, say $30, and be confronted with a $17.99
shipping & handling cost. The trouble was, if one knew roughly the cost of
actual shipment of the $30 item, one would find that the shipping part was,
say, $5.99, and the handling was $12, meaning the retailer was simply hiding a
$12 surcharge on every order in their 'handling' side of the S&H cost figure.

Enough of that, and one begins to irrationally hate all 'shipping charges' no
matter what, and want to avoid them everywhere.

